# Crush Grind Peppermills



## Graybeard (May 25, 2016)

Does anyone have any tips on using the Sorby Notch Cutting tool? http://www.timberbits.com/robert-sorby-895cgh-crush-grind-tool I'm having a hard time getting it to cut. It looks like a scraper action but maybe I'm missing something?

Second question - the directions say to make the through hole 1 inch yet on the top of the bottom they say to open it to 1/14 for a tenon on the top. Why not just drill a 1/4 inch hole all the way through? Any downsides to doing that?

Thanks.


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

I assume you're talking about the shaft crush grind. The hole for the stopper is supposed to be 15/16" diameter not 1" - the depth is supposed to be 1 1/4" I always go a little deeper and cut the shaft a little longer so the it can go through the stopper clamps at the top a little more than called for. Probably not necessary though. 

As to the groove cutter it is simple to use. That little v-notch on the oppiste side of the cutting tool is your depth gauge for the top of the mill. For the bottom groove, you insert the tool into the hole all the way to the end of the recess on the cutting side. 



 



 

I don't use my tool anymore I just snip the tabs on both the mill body and stopper body and epoxy them inside the holes. I think you're supposed to epoxy them even if you cut the grove and leave the tabs, but I never used to do that when I was keeping the tabs and never had one slip. Be careful with the epoxy you don't block the ability of the peppercorns to enter the grinding mecahnism from the chamber.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DKMD (May 25, 2016)

I've only done one shafted CG, and I don't remember any of the steps.

Here's a little tutorial I found online... I can't vouch for the accuracy, but it looks more professional than most of the online instructions I've seen

Edit: I guess it would help if I actually attached the tutorial, huh?
http://www.ncwood.org/PepperMillShaftedCrushGrind.pdf


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

DKMD said:


> I've only done one shafted CG, and I don't remember any of the steps.
> 
> Here's a little tutorial I found online... I can't vouch for the accuracy, but it looks more professional than most of the online instructions I've seen



I was mainly asking about my advice on whether he should rough turn both the form and also part and hollow. He said he doesn't have much experience on a project like this and I don't want to give him any bad advice. I have never turned what I guess is essentially a lidded Box that large. I have thurned a couple of smaller ones but they were already dry.


----------



## DKMD (May 25, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I was mainly asking about my advice on whether he should rough turn both the form and also part and hollow. He said he doesn't have much experience on a project like this and I don't want to give him any bad advice. I have never turned what I guess is essentially a lidded Box that large. I have thurned a couple of smaller ones but they were already dry.



You get your threads crossed?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

DKMD said:


> You get your threads crossed?



Damnit. How does that happen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Graybeard (May 25, 2016)

According to the front page there have been five replies. Only one shows up? Kevin you're didn't show up right away, I had to go to your profile page and look at your recent posts to open it. Now it's showing but it's the only reply showing.

Sure, now I post this and they show up. Never mind.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> According to the front page there have been five replies. Only one shows up? Kevin you're didn't show up right away, I had to go to your profile page and look at your recent posts to open it. Now it's showing but it's the only reply showing.



That's wierd. Counting this post there are 8 total posts incliding your original. I see them all. What is the post number at the very bottom on the right side of this post from your end?

Edited post to remove previois quote.


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Gremlins.


----------



## Graybeard (May 25, 2016)

I must be caught up because your most recent post is #9

BTW this are the plans I'm following on the mill www.westwoodturnery.co.uk/CG%20Shaft%20guide%20RS.pdf


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> I must be caught up because your most recent post is #9
> 
> BTW this are the plans I'm following on the mill www.westwoodturnery.co.uk/CG%20Shaft%20guide%20RS.pdf



I thought there was only one crushgrind brand but maybe not. Plus I was working from memory on the bit sizes. My memory has been called into question a time or two.


----------



## Graybeard (May 25, 2016)

There are a number of different directions, some cutting off the tangs, others leaving them on.


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2016)

Graybeard said:


> There are a number of different directions, some cutting off the tangs, others leaving them on.



If you use a hard brittle wood I advise taking a sharp chisel and razing those spines off whether or not you cut the tabs off. I split a marblewood top one time pressing the stopper into the top. I was able to salvage it with CA but learned my lesson.


----------



## Graybeard (May 26, 2016)

Anyone else make mills using the Crush Grind mechanism with the tangs on?


----------

